# Zakkerz Salvages Your Too-Long-For-Flats Pants



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

It rains in DC. A lot. Or what seems like a lot.

I commute on the Metro, and it’s a long slog from home to the train and from the train to work. And it’s even worse when it rains, which always seems to happen when I want to pair flats with the pants I usually wear with high heels.

Luckily, someone’s invented a solution: Zakkerz.

A few of my friends swore by them but I never truly appreciated the genius behind these lifesavers. Until one particularly disgusting Monday morning (seriously, 40 degrees and rainy in late April?) had me digging them out and strapping them onto my Express editors.

The result? I got to work, wet from being rained on, but minus the icky, muddy, dragged-on-the-ground pant cuffs I’d typically showcase. And just like that, I've become a believer.

What is a Zakkerz?

Zakkerz (n.) a temporary pant roll-up wrap used to hold pants that have been rolled up to a shorter length for flat shoes.

Zakkerz come in two lengths:

Zakkerz original — magnets close on the roll-up.

Best suited for lightweight flimsy fabrics that need extra hold on the roll-up.

Zakkerz long — magnets close above the roll-up holding single pant layer.

For medium to heavyweight fabrics, jeans, and Capri roll-ups.

Here’s how Zakkerz work:






Each set comes with four flexible, magnetized bands (you need to use two per pants leg). Roll your pants up to the desired length and then clip them slightly to the side of the seam. One side of the Zakkerz band goes on the inside of the cuff and the other side goes on the outside. The magnets hold the two ends together. Make sure you put the inside magnet in front of the seam and the outside magnet behind the seam.

Even better, these are strong magnets: they stand up to oh-my-God-I’m-so-late sprinting to the office.

So race on over to the Zakkerz website and check them out for yourself. ($24 for a regular set, $27 for the “longs,” which are perfect for jeans and other heavyweight-material pants.)

Source/Source


----------



## Bec688 (May 5, 2008)

What a nifty idea! I always have this problem, you wear pants you would normally wear with a higher heel, with flats or a low heel instead, and then the pants are too long, then they get wet or muddy, its so irritating, especially if they get wet at the start of the day!


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2008)

that's an awesome idea. I love it


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

great idea ! i've seen something similar somewhere.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 7, 2008)

It's a great idea, but those are way too expensive for what they are!


----------



## daer0n (May 8, 2008)

Couldnt one just use tape intead? lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Couldnt one just use tape intead? lol LOL! Or you could make your own with a strip of fabric and two magnets. lol.


----------



## speedy (May 8, 2008)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Anthea (May 8, 2008)

Its actually a good idea


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Thats such a great idea! Thanks for posting


----------

